# Want a truck with vacuum sweeper



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking to see want truck unit will work best for my needs, so asking the pros. I have a large construction site that want a bid to sweep with a vac sweeper most every day. Asphalt and concrete roads. Semi traffic hauling into dirt and hauling dirt. Looking to see who makes the best unit for these needs. Could be a multiple year contract. Also if anyone has any for sale?


----------

